# Caught a 4.9lb largemouth bass tonight



## Bass Assasin Slaton

pictures, and also the finished product of a mounted fish will be on my page soon. 20 inches long 14 inches girth..=] the first fish i will have ever mounted


----------



## anglerette

Im a catch and release angler myself and the fact that your mounting a four lb fish is laughable.....that wouldnt even land you "BIG FISH" in a tournament. Please put them back from the waters you got them so everyone else has the chance to catch.


----------



## Intimidator

You don't have to keep big fish anymore to have a trophy! All you need are pictures and the measurements and a good shop can do a custom mount that looks just like the one you caught. This way big fish can keep spawning and you have your memory!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice fish but like Intimidator posted you don't have to use the fish any more. Me personally I will never mount a fish of any sorts for various reasons. I don't understand it really.


----------



## StuckAtHome

I myself wouldn't mount any fish, BUT, if it's legal to keep, and the person wants a memory of it, do be it, not our decision.

HTC incredible


----------



## WLAngler

I totally agree with Intimidator. I've never understood why anyone would want to mount the real fish they caught, release it so it's genetics will pass on.


----------



## Dandrews

Fist off: congratulations on the catch!
Do what you want to do; its legal, its your fish and your decision to make. I get where youre coming from, Im not busting your chops. I had bass mounted years ago and I have mixed feelings about it. Nowadays I would have a replica made; I think the price is roughly the same. Im sure theres somebody in the West Carrolton area you can find online. 
I have my fish hanging on the wall in my shop, theres an old musky guy that comes in and he busts my chops every single time Who took that fish away from its Momma?


----------



## M.Magis

I wonder how many of you are this rude in person? I'm sure it's only while cowering behind the monitor.


----------



## Dandrews

M.Magis said:


> I wonder how many of you are this rude in person? I'm sure it's only while cowering behind the monitor.


It&#8217;s a nice fish, he should feel good about catching it&#8230;I&#8217;d feel good about catching it. I have no qualms about speaking my mind.
Now that I&#8217;ve said my piece, I&#8217;m done with it. I hope he enjoys looking at it and remembering the experience.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Congrats on the nice catch! Don't blame you on mounting a fish. I'm looking at a nice walleye on my wall above my monitor. Half the reason I got into fishing was from going into tackle shops and admiring the mounts on the wall and hoping I would get one some day to remind me of good times on the lake. 
It's funny (or maybe sad), some people crucify you for mounting that fish cause it's not big enough in their opinion and others crucify you for mounting a fish that is too big and should be released. You can honestly say you caught the fish on the wall! I don't think the Ohio fishery will miss your fish and if it does we should all have a fishing moratorium until the fishery can recover. Just my opinion!


----------



## M.Magis

Dandrews said:


> Its a nice fish, he should feel good about catching itId feel good about catching it. I have no qualms about speaking my mind.
> Now that Ive said my piece, Im done with it. I hope he enjoys looking at it and remembering the experience.


Sorry, I didn't mean to say everyone was rude. You and StuckAtHome weren't rude at all. The others...


----------



## WLAngler

I was just stating what I believe, people are going to do what they want to do anyways. Sorry if it came across rude.


----------



## Intimidator

M.Magis said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to say everyone was rude. You and StuckAtHome weren't rude at all. The others...


I know you're not saying I was rude...I gave him and everyone else options, in a nice way!, I know it's legal but Ohio's Bass Population in most lakes is in Sad Shape, we need all the spawners we can get!...and by the way, I'm easy to find, so I don't need to hide!


----------



## M.Magis

Intimidator said:


> I know you're not saying I was rude...I gave him and everyone else options, in a nice way!, I know it's legal but Ohio's Bass Population in most lakes is in Sad Shape, we need all the spawners we can get!...and by the way, I'm easy to find, so I don't need to hide!


Sorry, you're right. I left your name out by accident. Your post wasn't rude either.


----------



## Lynxis

lol, rediculous stuff here.

Nice catch dude and congratulations.


----------



## fallen513

We throw 4 lbrs on the bank down hur in southern ohiiyuh, they're eatin' up all my carp babies!


----------



## QueticoMike

fallen513 said:


> We throw 4 lbrs on the bank down hur in southern ohiiyuh, they're eatin' up all my carp babies!


Don't ya'll eat em down there? Are ya smokin' carp? Sounds like ya are smokin' sumthin?


----------



## Treebass227

He didn't say he kept the fish. Maybe a few of you pulled the trigger too quickly. Give a guy a break. He may or may not have kept the fish, but the info in his post is not enough to know for sure. 



Nice catch bass assassin, what did you get him on? Rubber worm I bet.


----------



## Iraqvet

Funny how people accept dead loss at tournaments yet get mad at someone who gets a fish mounted...


----------



## Catfish John

I say congrats on a nice catch... hope you enjoy the mount for years to come... more ppl kill fish from dead loss and incorrect handling than a guy here or there wanting to have a mount... i know once i break the 50-60 lb mark on a flat head... i will make dang sure i get all measurments and photos so i can have my mount ive been wanting... the fish will get released... just cuze i dont keep anything... but i have dreamed of catching one over 50 and when i do i will get a replica mount... and again ENJOY THE MOUNT i dont think keeping one bass will stunt the population.. ive caught more bass off goldfish while catfishing than i can remember...lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

M.Magis said:


> I wonder how many of you are this rude in person? I'm sure it's only while cowering behind the monitor.


I'm still trying to figure out who was being rude to the guy. Some opinions was giving for future reference but I really didn't see anyone being rude.


----------



## WLAngler

@spfldbassguy, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## catfishnut

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who was being rude to the guy. Some opinions was giving for future reference but I really didn't see anyone being rude.


I say if you legally caught it,do what you want with it, release it mount it or eat the frigin thing!! The guy is 22yrs old and should be proud of his catch. As far as anyone being rude, anglerette telling him that mounting a 4.9lb bass is"laughable" is plain old rude in my book!!! He's 22!! If a bass is the first fish I catch when I'm fishing for gills to use as cut bait, I wack it,cut it and bait my hook!! So congrats on your trophy,hang it on the wall and enjoy a long happy life fishing kido!!! I may keep a stringer of panfish, but usually I don't feel like messing with them, as far as mounting, well I'm just to cheap....... Though when I was this guys age (22) I caught a monster bass, 32 yrs later I still regret that I didn't keep it.


----------



## bass

If you want to mount it good go for it. I usually throw them back. 
But crappie, saugeye and catfish go in the pan.


----------



## imfisherman

I stumbled past this one day
along Mad River under the bridge at 36








and i've a 20in brown trout on my living
room wall a 4+lb er cost me 8$ an inch 









it's your right in this USA! FISH ON!
Eat it if you like it! Or mount or both
or my way catch pic release...mostly


----------



## treytd32

wth is that?.. looks like a bum netted 20 catfish gorged himself and left what he couldn't handle..

what you do with the fish you catch is your decision within the law..knowing about replicas now that would be my path but I have a fish oh walleye mounted on my wall from before I or my dad knew about replicas soo I'm not one to say anything

on the subject of genetics bc most people have the same thinking about big fish will pass on genes to make more big fish..I read this thread not too long ago which was the most informative (factual) I have ever read on the matter..at least for something not coming from my genetics and limnology professors lab studies. May open your thinking about the big fish gene theory people have..maybe not, interesting to me either way.

I ignored the temptation to jump in on the subject of the article lol but focused on the information about fish development.

I know some of you have seen this already..
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=172299


----------



## FISNFOOL

Congrats on a nice catch... Be proud of it. A mounted fish can inspire your children or grand children to pursue fishing.

That catfish pic looks like some group had a nite time shore dinner.

Should have cleaned up. It is illegal to throw fish remains back into the water. Maybe they thought ***** would eat / clean up the remains.

Hopefully the remains are from fish wastefully tossed on shore and animals had a feed, but that should have scattered the pile.

consumption advisory. 
Mad River 

U.S. Route 36 (Urbana) to mouth (Great Miami River)
(Champaign, Clark, Greene, Montgomery Counties)
Channel Catfish, Common Carp Month PCBs
Largemouth Bass Month Mercury


----------



## Intimidator

The Dude that left all the Catfish carcass, needs a lesson on how to filet...Man he left alot of good meat!

I hope we as Anglers would just respect other fishermen who have a preferred species. We have several species trying to get a strong foothold in alot of our waterways. SM and LM Bass have been depleted in several lakes and streams and we should do all we can to help them out! I eat panfish and small (legal) Walleye. I return all Big fish, even cats (I hate them) so they can spawn and so others can hopefully catch them. We have to be the caretakers of our fisheries, so that our children can also enjoy the Sport we love!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

i promised myself that next time i caught a respectable ohio largemouth i would mount it..sorry if i hurt feelings.

1. here in ohio for a fish to get that big hes atleast 4-5 years old..hes had plenty of time to reproduce..and pass his genetics on.

2. 4.9lb largemouth seems pretty respectable to mount.

3. this was the first fish i have ever mounted.

4. you should have seen the place i took it to have mounted there where skin mounts hanging all over the place.

5. replica would have cost me 280..skin mount 160.

yes, i understand its bad to take a fish out of a habitat, and im a catch and release fisherman but when you catch that big fish thats probably the biggest you ever caught ..you wanna have memories forever and show people, and it inspires my generation to grab a rod and go fishing instead of texting on there cell phones 24/7..
this was my opinion and things i thought of before taking this fish home..the pros outweighed the cons


----------



## zooks

I would be satisfied just catching one half that size... probably be too shocked to do ANYTHING with it. We all have our personal pleasures ... and we all have our personal rewards. To each his own.


----------



## Catfish John

With the way people reply to posts on here makes new people think twice before becoming a member... seems there are alot of eliteist fisherman here... kinda the reason my post count is so low being a member so long... why can't everyone be happy for the guy... its his right to take any lawfully caught fish.. this board could be alot better/bigger if that attitude wasnt pushed around so much... Bass Assasin wtg... there is alot of people who would love to have a 5lber on the wall... dont let it scare you off the site... there are good people and good info here... 
just my two cents


----------



## Bassnpro1

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> 1. here in ohio for a fish to get that big hes atleast 4-5 years old..hes had plenty of time to reproduce..and pass his genetics on.



A 12" bass is 4 years old in Ohio. That fish was 6-8 years old and had a few spawning seasons in which it has already passed it genes on.

I'm still waiting to get to my threshold for mounting a bass from Ohio(6.5-7lbs) and I will be getting a skin mount as well if I ever catch her.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> i promised myself that next time i caught a respectable ohio largemouth i would mount it..sorry if i hurt feelings.
> 
> 1. here in ohio for a fish to get that big hes atleast 4-5 years old..hes had plenty of time to reproduce..and pass his genetics on.
> 
> 2. 4.9lb largemouth seems pretty respectable to mount.
> 
> 3. this was the first fish i have ever mounted.
> 
> 4. you should have seen the place i took it to have mounted there where skin mounts hanging all over the place.
> 
> 5. replica would have cost me 280..skin mount 160.
> 
> yes, i understand its bad to take a fish out of a habitat, and im a catch and release fisherman but when you catch that big fish thats probably the biggest you ever caught ..you wanna have memories forever and show people, and it inspires my generation to grab a rod and go fishing instead of texting on there cell phones 24/7..
> this was my opinion and things i thought of before taking this fish home..the pros outweighed the cons


Once again good job. You made the right decision for you and thats what matters!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Catfish John said:


> With the way people reply to posts on here makes new people think twice before becoming a member... seems there are alot of eliteist fisherman here... kinda the reason my post count is so low being a member so long... why can't everyone be happy for the guy... its his right to take any lawfully caught fish.. this board could be alot better/bigger if that attitude wasnt pushed around so much... Bass Assasin wtg... there is alot of people who would love to have a 5lber on the wall... dont let it scare you off the site... there are good people and good info here...
> just my two cents


I still see nothing wrong with any of the replies to the thread from anyone that posted. Bass Assassin did nothing wrong by mounting it and aside from one person openly laughing at him I don't think anyone was offensive in their reply. This site has something like 25,000 members already so I don't think there's too much of a shortage of people becoming members. There's a ton of great info on here and some terrible info too and if "the attitude" was/is as bad as you want us to believe then the membership probably wouldn't be what it currently is.


----------



## spfldbassguy

zooks said:


> I would be satisfied just catching one half that size... probably be too shocked to do ANYTHING with it. We all have our personal pleasures ... and we all have our personal rewards. To each his own.


If you're ever near Springfield and want to go catch some good sized bass give me a holler.


----------



## CarpCommander

Piss on em-*mount it*. As a matter of fact, keep, eat, and mount every bass you can! Hell, throw some up on shore, won't make me mad. God WILL make more. 

There is no shortage of bass in the US; if he wants to mount it say congrats, or say nothing at all! 

Some of the replies on here....wow.


----------



## yakfish

congrats on the catch! What you are doing by mounting the fish is perfectly legal. You don't have explain yourself to anyone or justify why you are mounting it. you caught it, it is yours to do with as you wish. 

That being said I would not have had it mounted... but that would just be my personal opinion and if I had caught the fish that would have been my choice and I wouldn't need to justify myself to anyone. I caught my first musky about 5 years ago it was 50 inches long. My dad thought I should get it mounted but I descided to release it. I have the pictures of it so if I want a mount sometime down the road I can have a replica made. 

you have every right to do what you want with the legal fish you catch. don't let anybody tell you differently. Nice job on a great Ohio catch!


----------



## Intimidator

CarpCommander said:


> Piss on em-*mount it*. As a matter of fact, keep, eat, and mount every bass you can! Hell, throw some up on shore, won't make me mad. God WILL make more.
> 
> There is no shortage of bass in the US; if he wants to mount it say congrats, or say nothing at all!
> 
> Some of the replies on here....wow.


Yep, your reply was a jewel! 
The US may have plenty of Bass, my home lake of CJ and others don't....because of people that think like you! Most of us didn't fault the original poster but we did try to give options for the next time or for other people trying to decide what to do with a big fish....you just showed the general public's ignorance on this issue while trying to get a rise out of people!


----------



## Treebass227

I keep seeing the the same people hogging threads and attempting to intimidate people. Then they pretend to be blind to it. I wish it wasn't that way. Unfortunately, we will always have to deal with this brand of people. 

I agree with Catfish John, It is unfortunate that many people are reluctant to post because an elite few are waiting to slam them. Thats the price of public forum, I guess. 

This thread has run its course please shut it down before it turns ugly, again.

Nice catch Bass Assassin don't let the few ruin a good thing. There are plenty of respectful people who care to read your posts.


----------



## Intimidator

Treebass227 said:


> I keep seeing the the same people hogging threads and attempting to intimidate people. Then they pretend to be blind to it. I wish it wasn't that way. Unfortunately, we will always have to deal with this brand of people.
> 
> I agree with Catfish John, It is unfortunate that many people are reluctant to post because an elite few are waiting to slam them. Thats the price of public forum, I guess.
> 
> This thread has run its course please shut it down before it turns ugly, again.
> 
> Nice catch Bass Assassin don't let the few ruin a good thing. There are plenty of respectful people who care to read your posts.



Only in one post was he slammed, others gave options, others gave congrats, opinions, and options, and a few of you tried to ignite the thread. 

And since Bass Assasin is normally a C&R guy, I do hope he enjoys the mount and I fully understand his reasoning for keeping this fish!


----------



## Intimidator

Bass Assasin, Please enjoy your fish and don't agonize over your decision!
I recently caught my PB Walleye...a 32 incher...I tore myself up inside trying to decide what to do with it. I didn't have a camera and only a tape to measure it, so I couldn't get a mount made, I didn't want to kill such a beautiful fish...but really had nothing but my memories to show for it....I let it go and I still am debating my decision!


----------



## M.Magis

Intimidator said:


> I didn't have a camera and only a tape to measure it, so I couldn't get a mount made,



Im not sure many people understand fish taxidermy, especially replicas. You dont need anything special. Heck, you dont need anything at all. You tell the taxidermist what you want, for example a 32 walleye. Maybe mention post/pre spawn and coloration if its wasnt normal for the area. Most can show you a catalog with a few examples. You may or may not get exactly what you want. Replicas are made from molds that are cast from actual fish. You wont find a replica for every possible length/girth combo, but for most fish youll get close. Thats all there is too it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

anglerette said:


> Im a catch and release angler myself and the fact that your mounting a four lb fish is laughable.....that wouldnt even land you "BIG FISH" in a tournament. Please put them back from the waters you got them so everyone else has the chance to catch.


Good for you. Keep throwing them back so others can catch them and mount them. People have every right to do with what they want with the fish they catch, whether it's putting it on the wall or eating it.


----------



## Intimidator

M.Magis said:


> Im not sure many people understand fish taxidermy, especially replicas. You dont need anything special. Heck, you dont need anything at all. You tell the taxidermist what you want, for example a 32 walleye. Maybe mention post/pre spawn and coloration if its wasnt normal for the area. Most can show you a catalog with a few examples. You may or may not get exactly what you want. Replicas are made from molds that are cast from actual fish. You wont find a replica for every possible length/girth combo, but for most fish youll get close. Thats all there is too it.


Thank You! See, I just learned something new...I thought you had to have pics, girth, etc...I'm sure I can fill in the info to get a mount...again, Thank You!


----------



## fallen513

I'm gettin' a 70" musky for the wall!


----------



## CarpCommander

Intimidator said:


> Yep, your reply was a jewel!
> The US may have plenty of Bass, my home lake of CJ and others don't....because of people that think like you! Most of us didn't fault the original poster but we did try to give options for the next time or for other people trying to decide what to do with a big fish....you just showed the general public's ignorance on this issue while trying to get a rise out of people!


Lol-funny.  People that think like me? Just an FYI, I don't eat fish. I'm 35 and I have ONE fish mounted, and it was a bowfishing state record. 

I've caught and RELEASED a bunch of 5lb+ bass in my life, in OHIO, so no, people like ME did nothing to drain that mudhole (CJ Brown) of bass. CJ sucks (like most public waters in OH) because of overfishing and the DNR's lack of proper management. Not to mention it's near a large city and it gets hammered. Not MY fault. 

No need to lock anything up, we're just having a friendly debate. Nobody is getting worked up here. Well, at least I'm not!


----------



## Dandrews

If we were all sitting around a bar or campfire or whatever this conversation might have been different. You see the look on somebodys face, hear their tone of voice and you can tell whos serious, whos pulling your chain.and HYPOTHETICALLY SPEAKING whos just plain nuts. Instigation and pulling somebodys chain is kind of a sport in itself.
Somebody can say something in to you in person and you can read the same thing in black and white and draw two different conclusions. Ive fallen into that category on more than one occasion and most likely will again.


----------



## Flathead76

Its just a bass guys! Congrats on your catch and good for you if you would like to get it mounted. My 4 year old son caught a 5 pound 11 ounce LM and this fish is getting mounted. I personnally make it a point to fillet every legal bass that I catch. I usally knife them then give them away. This is done in honor to all bass fisherman.


----------



## I'll go in after it

Interesting feed here . Look's like 1 or a couple comment's were not so positive and the rest were congrat's and support . I am still waiting for a 5 pounder . Caught one 21" around 4 pound's and my wife ate it no problem . Personally I think older bass are a little oily . I had a friend when I was in my teen's who ate all the bass he caught and he started to feel guilty after a while . I just cleaned a bunch of big bluegill's and 4 - 1.5 to 3 pound channel cat's and will be eating them for lunch and dinner . Have only eaten a couple bass but if they tasted better I would eat more . I also release a huge amount of fish and where I fish there is no shortage . Keeping a certain amount of fish actually help's the fishing as the remaining fish get larger . I release most of the larger fish I catch because they usually don't tast as good and contain more accumulated toxin's . We are also carefull when and where we keep fish for the same reason . Anyway Congrat's on your catch and don't listen to other people . Do what you want with it but try not to waste it . Not sure if you can eat and mount it , but using it for a mount is not wasting it either way . On this same topic there are many saltwater and a few freshwater fish I never eat and even try to promote conserving them . But all the common fish we catch locally are renewable resource's not in any danger including bass .


----------



## spfldbassguy

Treebass227 said:


> I keep seeing the the same people hogging threads and attempting to intimidate people. Then they pretend to be blind to it. I wish it wasn't that way. Unfortunately, we will always have to deal with this brand of people.
> 
> I agree with Catfish John, It is unfortunate that many people are reluctant to post because an elite few are waiting to slam them. Thats the price of public forum, I guess.
> 
> This thread has run its course please shut it down before it turns ugly, again.
> 
> Nice catch Bass Assassin don't let the few ruin a good thing. There are plenty of respectful people who care to read your posts.


I keep seeing the same individuals trying to make everyone play nicey nice on here. I didn't read one damn post that would be considered intimidating to anyone so I don't know where you got that from. Unfortunately some of us will always have to deal with people like you,those who believe that everything said should always be nice. Well pal that's not how the world is at all in case you didn't notice from your sheltered existence. There was one post that actually slammed him for mounting it and it was made by a chick that wants to be the center of attention. There was also a few posts speaking of different options for people and those posts wasn't harsh either. I would say more to you but you already know how I feel about you.


----------



## spfldbassguy

CarpCommander said:


> that mudhole (CJ Brown) . CJ sucks (like most public waters in OH) because of overfishing and the DNR's lack of proper management. Not to mention it's near a large city and it gets hammered. Not MY fault.
> 
> No need to lock anything up, we're just having a friendly debate. Nobody is getting worked up here. Well, at least I'm not!


I don't know what CJ you're thinking of but it can't be the one close to me because it's not a mud hole. You might think it sucks but maybe you're just not good enough to figure out the patterns there. CJ is a good lake that's becoming better from all the work that's been done and going to continue to be done. So please stick to wherever you fish at and leave CJ for everyone else.


----------



## treytd32

State record? Very impressive.

Just caught my pb 15" stream smallie, CANT WAIT TO GET THIS PUPPY ON THE WALL!!!!


----------



## Treebass227

Spfld whatever, 
Are you looking for an argument? Why don't you waste your hate on someone else. That would be awesome. Your rudeness and your personal attacks are unwanted here.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Treebass227 said:


> Spfld whatever,
> Are you looking for an argument? Why don't you waste your hate on someone else. That would be awesome. Your rudeness and your personal attacks are unwanted here.


Look Tree frog,you're the one that decided to chime in pouting about some perceived attack on a guy. It'd be awesome if you let it go about the way people are. This isn't the first thread you've interjected that view into. Not personally attacking just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Perch

YAWWWWN...............Man Ya'll really taking this one to extra innings ..........4.5 lbr? how did she fight? Post a pic when you get your mount back......I have a nice Walleye on the wall at home.

Good job on your personal trophy sir.


----------



## Flathead76

spfldbassguy said:


> I don't know what CJ you're thinking of but it can't be the one close to me because it's not a mud hole. You might think it sucks but maybe you're just not good enough to figure out the patterns there. CJ is a good lake that's becoming better from all the work that's been done and going to continue to be done. So please stick to wherever you fish at and leave CJ for everyone else.


So what is the LM pattern? Drag worm in mud?


----------



## EnonEye

My personal best smallie after measuring and calling 2 taxidermists was 7 3/4 lbs, felt good releasing her, figured she earned it. On the other hand my personal best yellow perch was 2 1/2 lbs and it's modeling itself forever on a cabin wall in Canada. Different strokes for different folks. 
And lastly... someone from Marysville calling CJ Brown a mudhole? Just sayin.


----------



## Intimidator

CarpCommander said:


> Lol-funny.  People that think like me? Just an FYI, I don't eat fish. I'm 35 and I have ONE fish mounted, and it was a bowfishing state record.
> 
> I've caught and RELEASED a bunch of 5lb+ bass in my life, in OHIO, so no, people like ME did nothing to drain that mudhole (CJ Brown) of bass. CJ sucks (like most public waters in OH) because of overfishing and the DNR's lack of proper management. Not to mention it's near a large city and it gets hammered. Not MY fault.
> 
> No need to lock anything up, we're just having a friendly debate. Nobody is getting worked up here. Well, at least I'm not!



People that think like your falsified reply!!!LOL I know when the pots being stirred....I enjoy it also!

Actually I hope more and more people feel the way you do about CJ....usually after Memorial Day or the Crappie Spawn, I have the lake to myself when I'm Bank fishing. I agree that the ODNR is lacking in alot of areas. 
Go read the CJ thread....THE DEAD SEA HAS BEEN REBORN....you just have to know how to fish it!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead76 said:


> Its just a bass guys! Congrats on your catch and good for you if you would like to get it mounted. My 4 year old son caught a 5 pound 11 ounce LM and this fish is getting mounted. I personnally make it a point to fillet every legal bass that I catch. I usally knife them then give them away. This is done in honor to all bass fisherman.


I gut all the Cats I catch (especially Flatheads), throw them up on the bank, and leave them to the Vultures...they're the only thing that will eat a cat, especially any Kitty over 10 lbs! Cats don't even put up a good fight....pound for pound the Mighty Warmouth Sunfish rules the high seas!


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> My personal best smallie after measuring and calling 2 taxidermists was 7 3/4 lbs, felt good releasing her, figured she earned it. On the other hand my personal best yellow perch was 2 1/2 lbs and it's modeling itself forever on a cabin wall in Canada. Different strokes for different folks.
> And lastly... someone from Marysville calling CJ Brown a mudhole? Just sayin.


See, I was nice, I didn't go there... 
I think he was thinking of Clark Lake, it's shallow like GLSM, Loramie, or Indian (which is suppose to bloom this year also)....but CL has never bloomed and you can still eat the fish out of there! Also for a Mudhole it has a very nice Bass population!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead76 said:


> So what is the LM pattern? Drag worm in mud?


That's probably why you aren't catching Bass there! They don't hang with the "Low-Life Cats" up in the far North end!LOL


----------



## Flathead76

This is what bass fishing is to me. I will be fishing for bluegills or crappies and I will accidently catch one. After the 20 second battle I chuck it onto a rusty chain stringer then move the boat. They are not even worth soiling a perfectly good cooler of ice.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead76 said:


> This is what bass fishing is to me. I will be fishing for bluegills or crappies and I will accidently catch one. After the 20 second battle I chuck it onto a rusty chain stringer then move the boat. They are not even worth soiling a perfectly good cooler of ice.


Here Kitty Kitty!


----------



## Flathead76

Intimidator said:


> Here Kitty Kitty!


Thats the best you got kid? I am serious I do kill every legal bass that I catch. Every one that I kill is one less for a bass fisherman. I can notstand the bass egos out there.


----------



## fallen513

This thread just keeps getting dumber & dumber. My IQ went down just from reading it.


----------



## CarpCommander

EnonEye said:


> My personal best smallie after measuring and calling 2 taxidermists was 7 3/4 lbs, felt good releasing her, figured she earned it. On the other hand my personal best yellow perch was 2 1/2 lbs and it's modeling itself forever on a cabin wall in Canada. Different strokes for different folks.
> And lastly... someone from Marysville calling CJ Brown a mudhole? Just sayin.


So where do YOU hail from Mr. Helper? 



Intimidator said:


> People that think like your falsified reply!!!LOL I know when the pots being stirred....I enjoy it also!
> 
> Actually I hope more and more people feel the way you do about CJ....usually after Memorial Day or the Crappie Spawn, I have the lake to myself when I'm Bank fishing. I agree that the ODNR is lacking in alot of areas.
> Go read the CJ thread....THE DEAD SEA HAS BEEN REBORN....you just have to know how to fish it!


You know where I'm coming from! 

Actually CJ wasn't a mudhole, but none the less I wasn't impressed when I fished it years ago. It still sucked. Most of Ohio's lakes/reservoirs pale by comparison to other states I've fished. Wish it wasn't so, but what can ya do? Now we do have some great creek and river fishing; and Erie is top notch, but the rest...ehhh....

So in conclusion-EAT MORE BASS!


----------



## dryer1086

Where's your picture -


----------



## Dandrews

CarpCommander said:


> So where do YOU hail from Mr. Helper?


No offense to EnonEye but that might be my favorite comment on this website. LMAO


----------



## easytobeme03

First let me say congrats on the nice catch. ! Dont let the down trodden people on here bring you down or put a damper on your acheivement. The ones who want to talk crap about your catch or talk about how they dont eat fish but catch records , or put your local body of water down should get out of their moms basement and fish a few different lakes. They dont seem to know or wnat to learn methods it takes to catch fish on different waters. I have fished several lakes in several states and fished tournaments on several as well and will tellyou from experience that it takes ALOT of experience and patience to figure out the patterns on different waters. most people get discouraged and wnat to talk trash about a lake because they dont have the will to learn it. 

I do and have fished for all species, cats, bass, crappie, muskie, pike, etc. etc. and dont down others because of their choice of species.. 

So again congrats on your catch , enjoy it however you see fit, mother nature will take care of the water and the fish and we can do our part to help our local waters to make them better for all fishermen,,,

the ones who want to talk crap .. go empty your diaper and let the grown ups talk


----------



## I'll go in after it

Great post Easy to be me . Carpcommander I could not disagree more . I have fished Florida and Tennesee extensively and catch more and bigger fish here in Ohio . Of course I spend more time here but my best day's there or here are about equal . Granted most of my fishing is shore fishing but even Saltwater charter's from the Key's can be slim pickin's at time's . I have fought sailfish , barracuda , tarpon , kingfish etc. even had fish tow me in a kayak in the South Pacific , but the lowly catfish in large size's is just as much fun to fight . Maybe not quite as exciting but for the lenght of time you fight it with sporting tackle ( I have never used more than 20 lb test except on a charter) and the availability Ohio has some great fishing . Yes some day's all you can catch is bluegill's but someday's all you catch is snapper's at the ocean . I still love to fish wherever it is but in the last year because of health and money reason's I have only fished Southwestern Ohio and have caught more and bigger fish than anywhere else I have traveled (Eastern and Southern US , All over the Caribbean , Hawaii and the South Pacific) . Granted maybe not as glamorous and exciting but just as much fun and most are great to eat . Still have not caught a large Tuna , Marlin or Swordfish but I have tried maybe I'll change my tune then . Oh and don't forget the steelhead fishing in lake Erie's creek's . For all the Bass fisherman out there I find they tire very quickly and are not much fight after the first run but still great fun to catch . I like a fight that last more than a minute and carp and catfish are the best chance for that here . Accidentally hooked some kind of sucker or buffalo the other day and it jumped 3 time's and ran like a bonefish . My point is to overlook your pride and what other people feel is prestigious and just fish to have fun you may be surprised


----------



## spfldbassguy

Flathead76 said:


> So what is the LM pattern? Drag worm in mud?


Well for starters there's a ton of rip rap that can be combed over with various baits including jerk baits,cranks,jigs,spinnerbaits. Top waters can be efffective for some there as well. There's multiple points that can be fished,there's sandy bottoms with small rocks,there's the ton of work the "friends" have done. If CJ is/was a mud hole then I'm pretty sure the water would be like chocolate milk which it isn't.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Flathead76 said:


> Thats the best you got kid? I am serious I do kill every legal bass that I catch. Every one that I kill is one less for a bass fisherman. I can notstand the bass egos out there.


Bass ego? Child please,there's an ego that can be attached to any fisherman that exclusively fishes for one species. Just read more posts on this site and that fact becomes apparent.


----------



## catfishing22

congrats on the fish man 
i would say the people with the negative comments havent even caught a actual 5 pounder so jealousy hits in and they feel the need to bash ya.


----------



## Dandrews

Ive said it a couple times its a great catch. This thread has wandered off topic a wee bit; most of it should be in the comedy section. Im kind of enjoying the comedy but its too bad that its coming at Bass Assasin Slatons expense, Im pretty sure he didnt intend on things going in this direction.


----------



## CarpCommander

easytobeme03 said:


> First let me say congrats on the nice catch. ! Dont let the down trodden people on here bring you down or put a damper on your acheivement. The ones who want to talk crap about your catch or talk about how they dont eat fish but catch records , or put your local body of water down should get out of their moms basement and fish a few different lakes. They dont seem to know or wnat to learn methods it takes to catch fish on different waters. I have fished several lakes in several states and fished tournaments on several as well and will tellyou from experience that it takes ALOT of experience and patience to figure out the patterns on different waters. most people get discouraged and wnat to talk trash about a lake because they dont have the will to learn it.
> 
> I do and have fished for all species, cats, bass, crappie, muskie, pike, etc. etc. and dont down others because of their choice of species..
> 
> So again congrats on your catch , enjoy it however you see fit, mother nature will take care of the water and the fish and we can do our part to help our local waters to make them better for all fishermen,,,
> 
> the ones who want to talk crap .. go empty your diaper and let the grown ups talk


Next time, please don't post after a night of drinking. 

Not sure why you're trying to rattle MY cage-if you were sober when you read this thread you would realize that I gave the the man kudos and congrats for catching and KEEPING his trophy bass. Soo...what's your beef with me?

You really think you wanna call me out and compare fishing resumes?  I saw your albums my dude...speaking of comedy...lol!


----------



## striperswiper

Flathead76 said:


> Thats the best you got kid? I am serious I do kill every legal bass that I catch. Every one that I kill is one less for a bass fisherman. I can notstand the bass egos out there.


Aye men to that!! I love catching cats probably the best fighting fish out there I don't mind catching a few bass here or there but it's always for bait &#58377; and Intimidator as far as they don't put up a fight ? Maybe if you would put the time in to actually catch a decent flathead which I'm sure you've probably never even caught one over 20lbs you would see that it's not the 20 sec fight you get from a 5pm bass I've fought cats for up to an hour if that's not fun I suppose I've missed the point in even going out&#58377; and you gut every cat you catch? I don't think us "kitty fisherman" as you refer to us will have to worrie about that to much because from the sound of it your not skilled enough in catfishing to catch a significant amount of them.. I hate to be rude but Intimidator has left me no choice just bc you prefer one type of fish doesn't give you the right to put down anyone that fishes for any type of fish that you don't prefer. If you don't like that type of fish then good for you that doesn't give you the right to kill it or put down the people who fish for it... I have a thousand "rude" comments I could post about bass fishing but I'm going to pass on that because I have a little more sense than that &#58377;&#58377;&#58377;


----------



## CarpCommander

easytobeme03 said:


> LOL crap commander your a funny guy but seriously... YOU drug yourself into as i noticed on reading your posts that you have put on several threads you are nothing more than a condescending , patronizing crap talking blow hard who has no beneficial information, or guidance to anyone. 134 posts in 4 years and 75% are degrading someone or something or a body of water,, so do all of the forums a huge favor Mr Crap commander go back up the **** stream you came down ,,your words help absolutely no one,,, you are either asking for info or talking crap you dont contribute anything to the forums,,,,,
> 
> oh by the way congrats on your ,,,, record LOL


Awww man, that almost hurts my internet feelings 

I'll be the bigger man here and resist the urge to lower myself in an all out arguement with you. 

Again, I congratulated the guy on his catch, basically said don't worry about anyone who puts it down, but you have an issue with ME? You seem to be ignorant to that FACTS son.


----------



## catfishnut

CarpCommander said:


> Awww man, that almost hurts my internet feelings
> 
> I'll be the bigger man here and resist the urge to lower myself in an all out arguement with you.
> 
> Again, I congratulated the guy on his catch, basically said don't worry about anyone who puts it down, but you have an issue with ME? You seem to be ignorant to that FACTS son.


I'm relatively new here but wouldn't it be better for you guys to take your bitching to PMs?? I mean man I hit the "new post" button and find this 6 grade crap!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

"To POST, or NOT to POST; THAT is the QUESTION...is it nobler to suffer the thoughts of others and any precieved slight, or to go forth and try with sharpened wit to deflate their offensively over inflated opinion borne out on these electric pages, and to have sport in the endeavor, scoring any "social points" the PMs may allow? Perish the thought! IT`S a license to KILL ! And MOUNT/ and/or EAT, not necessarily in that order... by the way, NICE FISH! And give CJ a couple of yrs and then see what you think...


----------



## CarpCommander

catfishnut said:


> I'm relatively new here but wouldn't it be better for you guys to take your bitching to PMs?? I mean man I hit the "new post" button and find this 6 grade crap!


I agree-I'm outtie! 

Time to hit the lakes...later! :B


----------



## Intimidator

striperswiper said:


> Aye men to that!! I love catching cats probably the best fighting fish out there I don't mind catching a few bass here or there but it's always for bait &#58377; and Intimidator as far as they don't put up a fight ? Maybe if you would put the time in to actually catch a decent flathead which I'm sure you've probably never even caught one over 20lbs you would see that it's not the 20 sec fight you get from a 5pm bass I've fought cats for up to an hour if that's not fun I suppose I've missed the point in even going out&#58377; and you gut every cat you catch? I don't think us "kitty fisherman" as you refer to us will have to worrie about that to much because from the sound of it your not skilled enough in catfishing to catch a significant amount of them.. I hate to be rude but Intimidator has left me no choice just bc you prefer one type of fish doesn't give you the right to put down anyone that fishes for any type of fish that you don't prefer. If you don't like that type of fish then good for you that doesn't give you the right to kill it or put down the people who fish for it... I have a thousand "rude" comments I could post about bass fishing but I'm going to pass on that because I have a little more sense than that &#58377;&#58377;&#58377;


Please re-read my posts and look at the  (they mean I'm Joking), especially after everyone else stared "yanking chains"....but I guess that you are to thinned skinned and soft like your favorite quarry to understand!

FYI (For Your Infomation!), several of my friends are cat only guys...it doesn't bother me, WE TEASE EACH OTHER! My favorite fish are Crappie, Walleye, Perch, SM Bass, then LM...I eat Crappie, Small Walleye, small Channel cats, and Perch...I won't kill ANY large fish (C&R), I do not kill Cats....YOU'RE A MORON IF YOU KILL A FISH TO SPITE SOMEONE! I'm skilled enough to catch BIG cats on JAP SWIMBAITS by dead-rolling them (they love the squid scent)! I clean up trash at CJ and help "The Friends Of CJ" to assemble and sink cover (over 1000 assemblies so far) and turn in idiots for killing fish and poaching! Now, go help out your home lake and other Anglers!


----------



## easytobeme03

I would personally pass out kleenex to all the people who have posted that live under a rock and think that if someone says ,,, something utterly stupid and directed at them that it wont draw a response,,, 

the old saying goes if you cant take it then dont dish it out


oh and if the net is too rough or rude for some at times then read a book or go fishing then you wont have to see it,, oh but wait it IS your CHOICE isnt it


----------



## Lowell H Turner

855 attractors so far and 20 more needing "watered", but NO OFFENSE intended ! (Or taken, I hope !)


----------



## ostbucks98

The guy catches a nice bass and shares with the rest of us. He never onced asked any of our opinions. Why cant people go through life without trying to imply there morally better than anyone else.Stop sharing your opinions!!! Can we get that as a new forum rule that unless the original poster ask for opinions you cant offer one.


----------



## puterdude

Winter is over,the constant rainy days have subsided somewhat,yet we are subjected to this kind of postings still?Come on guys congratulate the catch and drop the criticism about what he did with it.It was a legal catch,if he fed it to the dog,made fertilizer out of it,or mounted it it was LEGAL.Time to move on and drop it guys!!!


----------

